# Post season scouting/schley/macon counties



## Kawaliga (Feb 11, 2007)

Walked over my property today, and was encouraged by the amount of deer sign/turkey sign I saw. Lots of fresh deer tracks of all sizes, droppings, even saw a couple of scrapes. There was an abundance of turkey droppings and scratchings, not only in the bottoms, but on pine ridges.Looks like things are in pretty good shape. Georgia is a great place to be!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 12, 2007)

tetgunner said:


> Georgia is a great place to be!



That it is, that it is! 
Sue


----------

